# Comprobar Encoder



## ezku (Nov 5, 2007)

¿Como se podría comprobar un decodificador de impulsos (Encoder)? Por medio de un osciloscopio supongo. Alguien me podría enseñar. Y verificar una escala de cristal existe algún metodo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Hasta esta frace iba todo bien, aqui me trabe



> Y verificar una escala de cristal existe algún metodo.



A que te refieres ?


----------



## ezku (Nov 5, 2007)

Regla óptica que se colocan en maquinas herramientas(Rectificadora,Torno,etc ) de control númerico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Ahhhhhh

Si tienes el captor lo alimentas con la tension adecuada y lees la salida con el osciloscopio al mover el dispositivo.

Seria bueno que mandaras los pulsos a un contador digital para garantizar que no se ha perdido alguna de las marcas por desgaste, suciedad, golpes o algo, para esto necesitas saber la cantidad de marcas por mm


----------

